# Ooooooo.... Hello!!!



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Well ladies (and gents)

A whole board just for us local peeps.... and no-one posted so i'm first YEAH!!!!!

Hope you are all well and that whatever stage of tx you are at that you find some support here.

Looking forward to meeting you all

Ali
xx


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Ali,

Just wanted to say Hello and congratulations on your BFP.

Did you have your treatment at the Cromwell?

take care


----------



## wantabump (Jan 29, 2007)

hello both

i had my treatment at the cromwell - great space for us to chat seeing as we all live so close :O)
i had a bfn on feb 5th after FET.  hoping to try again in a few months.
xxxxxx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

I had my treatment at the cromwell and was fairly impressed even tho some of the nurses seem a little dappy!!

Wantabump- so sorry to hear of your recent BFN love.. fingers crossed for next time.

Nicola... not long till you start DR hun... how are you feeling about it all

Ali
xx


----------



## wantabump (Jan 29, 2007)

Alir
      i agree with your comment on some of the nurses.  1 in particular i think cant be bothered with the whole thing and can have a bit of attitude.
xx


----------



## Debz6 (Aug 15, 2006)

Ohhh a thread all for us  

I live in Port Talbot, South Wales. I have already had 1 treatment at the Cromwell, unfortunately it was a BFN. 

Hopefully starting tx again in June time (our NHS free go!)

Looking forward to chatting more soon

Debz xx


----------



## wantabump (Jan 29, 2007)

hi debz
          im in port talbot too.  maybe our next go will be around that time, you never know we may be sitting in the cromwell at the same time :O)
x


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi girls

Ali - I cant wait to get started, im so excited   Not long now.

Debz and wantabump - sorry about your BFN's,   for next time.

I live in Rhos just outside Neath but my sister in law is from Port Talbot and she is having treatment too.

I have only been to the Cromwell once and the nurse i saw was lovely thankfully. I hate it when they have attitudes  

Im starting suprecur on the 5th April so i dont know if that is downregging or not as im already shut down from my Prostap injections. Any ideas anyone?

Looking forward to getting to know you all
Take care
luv nic xx


----------



## Debz6 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hiya Nic

I think suprecur is the d/r drug - (someone correct me if I am wrong) When are you starting it? should be day 21 of your cycle.

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your forthcoming treatment hunni & a lovely bfp at the end.

Debz xx


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Debz

I start on the 5th April. Not sure how it works with my cycle as im on prostap for my endo so im shut down already. Been thro menopause last 4 months   which was horrible so hopefully i will get my BFP and wont have to have any more injections  

speak to you soon
xxx


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi ladies  

I had tx at the Cromwell, which was a BFP, Iestyn was born in Jan this year, I live in Neath.  

Nicola - Yeah suprecur is the d/regging drug, I wish you the best of luck with your treatment, x x We're arranging a meet up on the South Glam board, it's all very confusing since they've made Counties!  (I live around the corner)

Hello to Debz and Ali who I think I've met!  

Will catch up with the board and do more personnals, 

Hayley x


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hiya girlies,

I am from Neath and had tx at the Cromwell, Swansea, last August.  I had a really positive experience there and am due to have my twins next week!

Good luck to you all,

Lou x


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi,
Iam from Port Talbot iam having my treatment at the Cromwell in swansea.
I had failed icsi Jan/Feb this year  . We had 8 frozen embryo's from that cycle and iam now on oestrogen tablets to build my lining for fet, if all goes to plan I'll be having 2 blasts transfered 6th April 

Could u check out the link please?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=88961.0
Thanks Jenna xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Lou- i just read that you are having your twins next week and really scared myself!!!

Good luck with the FET Jenna. I didnt get any embryos good enough to freeze so i am sorry i cant help you , but i'm sure that there will be lots of people on here who can!

Hello to everyone else!!

Ali
x x


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Ali,

I know - it is scary, especially as you're not far behind me!

Mind you, 7 days feels like an eternity at the mo.  If I can just get through the weekend I'll be okay I think.  Got scan on Mon, hosp on Tues for pre-assessment, going to chill on Wednesday then it'll be Thursday!!!!  I just can't wait!

Lou x


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Though you might like to see LouG's news
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89957.0

Hayley


----------

